# Guess that breed!



## Adriano (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi again everyone!

I come this time with a breed question. Our flock is made up of 10 chickens, 4 Brahmas (one of which is a roo) and one confirmed Andalusian. We also have 5 other hens that we believed to be Andalusian but are now not so sure. They may simply be Eggers but was hoping some of you could shed some light on this.

I've included some pictures for reference, hope y'all can help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm no good at id'ing other breeds but I have a question. That one in the back of the first pic, is it part Ayam Cemani? Or is it that dirty?

And that second pic, I absolutely love that bird.


----------



## Adriano (Apr 18, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm no good at id'ing other breeds but I have a question. That one in the back of the first pic, is it part Ayam Cemani? Or is it that dirty?
> 
> And that second pic, I absolutely love that bird.


Definitely just dirty  Though I wish, that breed is beautiful.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

They are australorps  (red earlobes for lorps and white for andalusians)
Although the 2 in the first picture seem to be diluted (mixed breed) because the head is not shaped right (could be from rolling in the dirt) and the feathers aren't laced. 
Picture 2 is definitely an australorp.


----------

